# Butchering Barred Rock Chickens?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

At what age should Barred Rocks be ready to butcher for Fryers?

big rockpile


----------



## crazyfarm (Oct 29, 2013)

We butchered ours at 5 months because he attacked our son. He seemed decent sized. Here is a pic.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Thinking that's bit long for Fryers.

Funny though the Roosters seem to be more aggressive than most.

big rockpile


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

I butchered some barred rocks at 14-16 weeks for fryers and they were good. Not big though. If I had waited much longer they would have been too tough.


----------



## CurtisWilliams (Mar 14, 2005)

I like to butcher at around 12 weeks. The flavor is a better that at eight weeks, and while the meat is a bit firmer, it isn't tough, just a bit 'chewier'. After the eight to twelve week range, the feed efficiency drops dramatically.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We butchered at 12 weeks, but them darned pin feathers, takes a whole paper grocery bag to singe each bird too. I don't like dark feathered birds....James


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I butchered my first batch at 14 weeks and I'm pretty sure they were barred rocks. They dressed out at 8 lbs but I had them penned (50 birds in 25'x25' pen) the whole time.

I butchered at 20 weeks last fall and they only dressed out at about 4-5 lbs but I let them free range and gave the corn for treats the last 3 months.


----------

